# Casting



## CREID (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, so this is just research at this moment. I would like to get into making blanks. But I don't have the money to invest in equipment or the place to do the casting.
So my question is, would anyone be able to cast a blank on a tube I made up and approximately how much would that cost.
Like I said this is only research at this time.
I understand that people may not want to put out prices (approx.) or even open the door to doing this to a lot of people, so feel free to PM me.
Thanks in advance

Curt


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 3, 2015)

I was thinking of the same thing or. Could I cast with PR and be ok??


----------



## keithbyrd (Sep 3, 2015)

talk to jonathan brooks - he does awesome work!


----------

